# Ss report 1-6-15 BBJim brings good luck?



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

No really, BBJim called me from the dock and said come and get me. It was about 9:30 I think. I had four stripers in the live well and had let go all of the white bass.

The fishing was on fire, I was going to lead a friend out to an area I have been doing well at when the birds tightened up on a spot and I went over there to find stripers on the screen and I started catching them. 
By the time I looked up he was gone and I had for nice stripers in the live well. 23" being the big fish.

Then Jim called, the old curse of the call from your fishing pal in the middle of catching the heck out of them, he was waiting on the dock.

I said yep and went in to get him and came back out.
We followed the birds again until the fish were on the screen.
Then we slipped the drift sock over and started thumping.
Immediately the white bass, and occasional striped bass, schooled all around us at 25 to 30 feet.
We caught the daylights out of them. It was one of those times when the plan comes together and the fish bite like there is no tomorrow. Big white bass and good stripers, one was 24", were getting after it. I'm really glad BBJim was there with me when it happened.
He caught most of his fish on the crappie jig above the slab, as did I. Even the stripers. When we cleaned them they were full of Candy Shad, small ones 2" long, I think the jig matched them well.
Soon we had ten stripers and close enough to a limit of big white bass to come on in and start filleting.
No :walkingsmfor me today, :headknock 
Jim and I got down like _Charlie Brown_ on the impressive pile of fish and soon had them whittled down to nothing but boneless fillets and we were done! Whew, where is trapperjon when you need him?

Jim took the whole mess of fish with him and I think he made the rounds of his lady friends with the cooler of fresh fish to keep his welcome warm .

See you on the water.

SS


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome job Loy. I knew today would be a good day with the artic front coming in tomorrow. Talked to Jim and he sounded pretty excited over all the catching ya'll did.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

excellent catch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## richk* (Jun 15, 2014)

great job loy, I bet Jim had fun


----------



## CarolinaPartimer (Mar 22, 2013)

Sounds like an action packed day out there today! Great looking mess of fish!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I went back this morning to get in some fishing before the cold weather and high winds slammed in.
The white bass were biting great, I caught and released a bunch of them, but no stripers. The wind hit right on time at 11:00 and the temp dropped fast.
Time to go home.


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Shadslinger. Thumping? Is that a technique or were you catching so many fish you were thumping them? LOL.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great looking pile of fish with big stripers!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

A little of both shoalbeast101. The thumping is great, it brings them in for the kill. Catching a couple keeps them around for the party. Then it's time to start over.
A couple of times yesterday the school was either so big we drifted through it for a long time, or they followed us staying with the action and we were too busy to thump.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice job , i bet Jim had a blast.


----------

